# Crazy idea? Pomegranate?



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Every morning, after I give the kids their supplements, I take mine, including two pomegranate capsules. 

After all, pomegranate will prevent all of life's ills:
http://www.ats.org/news.php?id=32

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/04/070427123430.htm

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/news/20050321/pomegranate-juice-may-clear-clogged-arteries

And, I'm always hesitant to cite a summary of a study, but this is particularly interesting: 

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/end.2008.0357


And every morning, I wonder, "What if I gave this to the kids?" 

Do we need to worry about this?



> Quote:
> We have two pomegranates in our backyard, and they are dropping fruit like crazy. Are these harmful to our dog if she ingests the green skin and seeds?
> —Jenny H.
> 
> While the ripe fruit of the pomegranate (Punica granatum) is considered to be edible by humans, various parts of the plant contain alkaloids and tannins, which can cause significant GI irritation and even central nervous system depression in pets, depending on the amount ingested. Therefore, we would recommend not allowing your dog to consume the fallen fruit or other parts of the plant


http://www.aspca.org/aspcablog/2006/05/ask-apcc-are-pomegranates-harmful-to.html

Seems to me they're referring to the skin, which is tannic.

Crazy idea? Like, really stupid and don't even think about it? Good idea? Anyone else doing it? 


Lori


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like a really silly idea!

I give Indy some pomegranite juice every morning -- trying to effect some changes in the viscosity of her blood


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Wooly Bear liked blue berry juice (and Margaritas).


----------

